# بخصوص الهندسة البحرية ( الأكاديمية البحرية )



## koko5632 (8 سبتمبر 2011)

انا خريج ثانوية عامة 2011 وقدمت فى الأكاديمية هندسة مدنى بعدين بفكر فى الهندسة البحرية كنت عايز أستفسر عن توافر فرص عملها ومرتبتها وطبيعة عملها .. وهى أفضل ولا الملاحة ؟ وهل الملاحة فعلا شهرين فى البحر واسبوع اجازة


----------



## elreedy (27 سبتمبر 2011)

نصيحة لوجه الله انسى قسم الملاحة تمامااااااااااااا.....ممكن هندسة بحرية معقولة ......كمان شهرين واسبوع كل الكلام دة يعتمد على الشركة الى هتشتغل فيها


----------

